
 Stanford's Saxophone Man & Moderated Differential Pairwise Tallying - ericelias
http://motion.me.ucsb.edu/~joey/website/publications/durham%20lindener%20-%20MDPT%2009.pdf
======
ericelias
Can someone who is better versed on voting theory comment on this paper? It
was published by the oddly but interesting Saxophone Man on Stanford's
conference. It seems that no academic will review his work
([http://www.stanforddaily.com/2011/11/30/the-saxophone-
mans-s...](http://www.stanforddaily.com/2011/11/30/the-saxophone-mans-second-
calling/))

